# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > مقالات مرتبط با برنامه نویسی VB >  ارتباط MySQL و Visual basic 6 در کامپیوتر Local

## S_VB.max

ارتباط MySQL و Visual basic 6 در کامپیوتر Local
*معرفی MySQL*
MySQL تحت مجوز GPL به صورت رایگان  و Open Source ارائه شده است و دارای API هایی برای زبان های C، ++C، Java، Perl، PHP و Python می باشد.
به علاوه مایکروسافت، پرووایدرهای OLEDB و ODBC را نیز در جهت برقراری ارتباط با داده های MySQL در ویندوز ارائه می کند.
با معرفی NET. به دنیای برنامه نویسی، MySQL.NET نیز به وجود آمد که به MySQL اجازه برقراری ارتباط با محیط NET. را بدون نیاز به OLEDB می دهد.
MySQL قابلیت آن را دارد که همزمان به چندین کاربر اجازه کار با سرعت زیاد دهد. همچنین قادر است به کاربران مجاز و یا غیر مجاز اجازه استفاده از منابع متفاوت را ارئه دهد .
 MySQL زبان استاندارد جهانی بانکهای اطلاعاتی ( SQL ( Structured Query Language را به کار می گیرد.
در اینجا می خواهم طریقه ارتباط MySQL وVisual basic 6 را  در کامپیوتر Local بوسیله پرووایدر ODBC شرح دهم

*نصب بانک اطلاعاتی MySQL*
1- برای دریافت جدیدترین نسخه MySQL به آدرس زیر مراجعه کنید:
http://dev.MySQL.com/downloads

2- نصب آن به سادگی  نصب دیگر نرم افزارها انجام می شود و نیاز به توضیح اضافی ندارد .

*ایجاد دیتابیس و جدول در MySQL :*
پس از اینکه MySQl را نصب کردید اکنون به کمک یکی از ابزارهای وی‍‍ژ‍وال مثل MySQL Administrator و MySQL Workbench و ... دیتابیس و جدول خود در پایگاه داده ایجاد کنید .

*نصب MyODBC Driver * 
MyODBC Driver  در واقع پرووایدر و راه اندازی است که برای ارتباط VB وMysql  احتیاج داریم ، شما می توانید آخرین نسخه را از آدرس زیر دریافت کنید  :
http://dev.MySQL.com/downloads/connector/odbc
چنانچه از myODBC نسخه 3.51 استفاده می کنید توجه داشته باشید که این نسخه دارایbug  است و باعث می شود ارتباط با وی بی بدرستی انجام نشود  ، برای رفع این مشکل باید فایل Patch آنرا از مسیر زیر دریافت کنید :
ftp://ftp.MySQL.com/pub/MySQL/downlo...0-2-patch3.zip

پیشنهاد می شود از کانکتور mysql-connector-odbc-3.51.12-win.msi  استفاده کنید تا این مشکل را نداشته باشید .

*ایجاد یک MyODBC DSN روی ویندوز :*
DSN=Data Source Name
برای اضافه کردن و پیکر بندی یک منبع داده جدید روی ویندوز ، می باید از ODBC Data Source Administrator استفاده کنید در واقع این ODBC Administrator اطلاعات کانکشن منبع داده شما را بروزرسانی می کند .
برای باز کردن ODBC Administrator وارد منوی Start شده سپس Control Panel وبعد Administrative Tools و در نهایت  هم (Data Sources (ODBC را دو بار کلیک کنید .
پنجره ODBC Data Source Administrator مطابق شکل زیر ظاهر می شود :


*مراحل اضافه کردن یک منبع داده*
1-ODBC Data Source Administrator را باز کنید .
2-در پنجره ODBC Data Source Administrator روی دکمهAdd  کلیک کنید ، پنجره جدیدی با نام Create New Data Source ظاهر می شود .
3-MySQL ODBC 3.51 Driver   را انتخاب و سپس دکمه Finish  را کلیک کنید پنجره دیگر به نام Connector/ODBC - Add Data Source Name باز می شود .
اکنون در این پنجره مراحل زیر را انجام دهید :
1- در فیلد Data Source Name نام منبع داده خود را وارد کنید( این نام می تواند هر چیزی باشد )
2- در فیلد Server باید آی پی محلی که Mysql قرار دارد را وارد نمایید شما در این فیلد آی پی 127.0.0.1 را وارد کنید .
3-اگر برای بانک یوزر و پسورد تعریف کرده اید آنها را در فیلدهای User و Password بنویسید در غیر اینصورت فقط کافی است در فیلد User عبارت root را وارد کنید .
4- نام دیتابیس خود در فیلد Database  وارد کنید .

دکمه OK را کلیک کنید تا این منبع داده اضافه شود .

*ایجاد پروژه ویژوال بیسیک :*
اکنون در محیط ویژوال بیسیک یک پروژه جدید از نوع Statndard EXE ایجاد کنید .
از پنجره Refernces  (واقع در منوی Project) کتابخانه Microsoft ActiveX Data Objects 2.8  را به پروژه خود اضافه کنید .
یک dataGrid  ، یک دکمه به نام CmdLocalConnect وپنج Text Box  به نامهای TxtIP  ،TxtDatbase  ، Txttable ، TxtUserID  ، Txtpsw  روی فرم بگذارید .
اکنون دستورات زیر را برای فرم خود Copy  و Paste کنید :

Public db As New ADODB.Connection
Public rec As New ADODB.Recordset

Private Sub CmdLocalConnect_Click()

db.CursorLocation = adUseClient

db.Open "DRIVER=MySQL ODBC 3.51 Driver;SERVER=" & TxtIP.Text & "; DATABASE=" & TxtDatbase.Text & ";UID=" & TxtUserID.Text & ";PWD=" & Txtpsw.Text & ";" & "OPTION=1 + 2 + 8 + 32 + 2048 + 163841;"

rec.Open "select * from " & Txttable, db, adOpenKeyset, adLockPessimistic
Set DataGrid1.DataSource = rec

End Sub


برنامه را اجرا کنید
در TxtIP عبارت Localhost و یا آی پی 127.0.0.1  و یا نام کامپیوتر ، در TxtDatbase نام دیتابیس ، در  Txttable نام جدول ، در  TxtUserID نام کاربر تعریف شده برای دیتابیس و در Txtpsw هم رمز عبور را وارد کنید .

منبع: http://www.shaygan.com/show.php?idsub=211

----------

